# Another transaxle post.



## Hinoon (Jan 15, 2020)

New to the forum but have searched the site for sometime.Have a late 90's craftsman model 917273090 GT. Have had it since brand new and put it to the max for performance. It has cut lots of grass (10 acres at a crack) and plowed snow in the winter (1000' driveway) and been great at it. I have done a lot of work on it in that time too. The problem now though is a bit more than I think I can handle. Seems as though something in the transaxle has broken. With the tractor jacked up and running and in gear I can hold both tires to a stop. The schematic on the transaxle looks intimidating. I am near Lansing Mi. and was wondering if anybody knew of a place where a guy could get a used transaxle for a reasonable price. I've looked up a new one and they want $1000 for one. Seems a bit much to put into a tractor that old.The original transaxle # is 161823 but I believe from threads on here that that # has been replaced by 184956. Any help I could get on here would really be appreciated.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Check the free wheel lever mechanism right on the axle.


----------

